# Meat probs



## tigmachine (Jan 19, 2017)

What seems to be the average meat prob people use when smoking meat. The reason I'm asking is cause I'm in the market for one. Would I want a multiple prob thermometer or just a single? I get it if I'm smoking a bunch of I meat would want a dual prob thermometer just wanting to know what is the best bang for my buck. Should it be a bluetooth one also? Let me know thanks.


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 19, 2017)

I have an Igrill2.....loved it until Weber changed the app. Getting used to it now. I like having at least two probes one for meat, and one for cooker temp. The Bluetooth is handy for letting you know when things change.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

I believe the Maverick thermometers/probes are mentioned most here on the site.  I bought the Maverick ET 733 and have no real issues with it.  I think the setting interface could be a little cleaner but after you do it a couple of times and play around with it you get it down.

I would say a 2 probe is the minimal I would want to go with.  You can always use 1 probe for the meat and the other probe for the smoker temp by the meat.  This way you can accurately tell what the smoker/bbq temperature is versus what the smoker may be telling you.

If you think that measuring the smoker temp is not very useful I'm sure most here would disagree, especially the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) guys :D

I use an MES40 and if I had to do it over again I would splurge and get a 4 probe thermometer to measure multiple rack temperatures and/or multiple meat Internal Temperatures (IT).

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

I have used Mavericks for years, but recently upgraded to a Thermoworks "Smoke".

It's a little pricey, but built very well.

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 20, 2017)

I just started using the Mavericks ET-732 and really like it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

I have an igrill, an igrill 2, a maverick 732, maverick 733, and a maverick 735. I always seem to use the original igrill. It's accurate and the ease of use it great. I use my mavericks so little I actually always forget how to set them when I reach for them. With that said they are excellent products. Very accurate.


----------



## slipaway (Jan 20, 2017)

I broke down and spent the money and got the Thermaworks Smoke. Easy to use; handy wireless remote; and accurate grate and meat probes.

Of course I was double-checking these temps using a Thermapen anyway..................

If you plan on doing a lot of smoking I would say that this is worth the $100 price tag.

My 2 cents.................


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd buy the smoke in a minute if it could use 4 probes. I have no idea why they'd make this item a two probe thermo. I can only imagine that later this year or next they'll come out with a 4 probe unit in hopes that the consumer who bought the original one will buy the new one as well.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 20, 2017)

Which unit uses 4 probes? I am looking for a new unit. I like the Thermoworks line by reputation, reviews and talking to cust. service ( Just hung up the phone with). I Have seen a lot of reviews on the Mavericks as well but not sold on them yet. I'll be watching Thx.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 20, 2017)

I like my maverick Et 733. I may get an additional one to add in so I can have four probes. Anyone know of one that has more than two probes?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> I like my maverick Et 733. I may get an additional one to add in so I can have four probes. Anyone know of one that has more than two probes?


Yeah I think the ET-735 does, but I think it's also Bluetooth.

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

The maverick 735, and the igrill 2 have four probes. I believe the new igrill 3 does as well but I have. I experience with it.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 20, 2017)

I do remember that one, I didn't like the Bluetooth capability of it.  Times like now I'm out working with my cell phone and the wife's home watching the monitor.  What a woman!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2017)

The igrill is blue tooth as well. My barn is to far for the Bluetooth to reach the house so most of the time I don't even hook it To my phone. And when I do use the blue tooth it's used with an old iPhone I have.


----------



## tigmachine (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone becoming a member of this forum has been awesome so far and really a good experience compared to other forums


----------



## tripleq (Jan 20, 2017)

I use the Tappeque, 4 probes and its wifi so its not limited to blue tooth range.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 20, 2017)

Just checked out the Tappecue, How do you find it's use? I don't have power where I plan on building the smoke house, may be an issue.


----------



## tripleq (Jan 20, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Just checked out the Tappecue, How do you find it's use? I don't have power where I plan on building the smoke house, may be an issue.


Neither do I, I use one of these USB batteries to run it. if you go this route let me know and Ill send you a link of which battery to buy. It uses so little power I was using it for a smoke that started friday evening and when I was done saturday I forgot to turn it off, it ran till monday afternoon until I remembered to kill it. It used maybe 1/4 of the battery.

I like it, I can see my temps from anywhere I have cell service or internet. 

A new feature is the ability to connect directly to it via wifi, so If your out in a area with no internet, you can use it like bluetooth , directly. If you go this route , they sell a water proof box, which is handy.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 21, 2017)

Thx. TripleQ. good to know. will do more looking into this.


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a cloudy and cool day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of                        great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## tigmachine (Jan 22, 2017)

Thx TripleQ I think you just made my mind up I like everything about the tappecue sounds like a really good product


----------



## tripleq (Jan 22, 2017)

Ive had no problems with mine. So the good news / bad news is it uses very little power, so little most usb power packs will sense no draw and shut down after awhile. So you need a stupid one, one that has no load sense. 

Here is the one I found,

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16875790023


----------

